# Catfish



## burntsugars (Sep 7, 2016)

Can I smoke catfish for a short time to get that smoke flavor then bread and deep fry?


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't know but you've got me interested!  I like grilled fish, but I'm not a fan of smoked fish.  I've only had catfish breaded and fried, but a smoke flavor on the fish prior to frying sounds intriguing.  I'ts gotta be worth a try.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2016)

I think it would be worth a try.

Maybe try cold smoking them for a couple of hours, then frying them.

Al


----------



## outback32 (Sep 9, 2016)

I smoke most my catfish now. I cut it in small chunks like I'm going to fry it. Then just load up the mes and smoke until done. I personally like it better than fried. We fill 2 freezers a year with catfish so I eat a lot if it. Smoking is my go to method anymore


----------



## grnhd (Sep 9, 2016)

How do you season your catfish?


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 9, 2016)

Grilled Cajun (seasoned) catfish is my favorite fish!  (They have this at Cheddar's restaurant - BTW - and they do a tremendous job).  

Grilled catfish is my second fave fish.  

I have never smoked it before because grilled is awesome...please do report back.


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2016)

Back years ago when I lived in Longview, there was a BBQ place that did Smoked Catfish. Man was it good.
He told me he fried it first than put it on the smoker,

Gary


----------



## grnhd (Sep 9, 2016)

Now there is an idea, fry it then smoke it.
Cajun, duh, never crossed my mind. That's how I'm gonna do mine today.


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2016)

That place is long since gone, but when it was there I was one of his best smoked catfish customers. Didn't care for his BBQ but the Catfish was great

Gary


----------



## outback32 (Sep 9, 2016)

I just use lemon pepper and lawrys. That's it


----------



## fire phil (Sep 11, 2016)

outback32 , do you use the same smoker for fish and other meat. Juess I asking will the fish tast or smell carry over to other things cooked after the fish


----------



## okie362 (Sep 11, 2016)

We've done fish fries where we would fry the fish then put it in a pan in the smoker to keep warm and smoke a bit.  Delicious!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2016)

Fire Phil said:


> outback32 , do you use the same smoker for fish and other meat. Juess I asking will the fish tast or smell carry over to other things cooked after the fish


Some say it affects other smokes.

However one Fall I did 8 straight full MES 30 smokers of Smoked Salmon, and never tasted any fish in any of my following Meat Smokes.

All I did was wash the grill racks after each smoke (like I always do), and change the foil on my water pan & floor.

Bear


----------



## fire phil (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks


----------

